# Turning (out) the tables - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

MY tables were going to be the pinnacle of game engineering. Space for everything PLUS cupholders and they could easily be crammed together for titanic Apocalypse battles. Eight of them I would have built, with enough terrain to cover four more (and extra plywood to convert some of the card game tables for tournaments.) Alas… [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

